# Half grown



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I was down at Choke Canyon today and spotted this young bobcat. Turned out there was 2 adults and 2 about half grown. The brush and grass was so thick that I was only able to get photos of one of them.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

That is a real treat to see on in the wild. Good on ya


----------

